# How to remove seized screw on cap



## magnolialynn (Jun 25, 2020)

Hello all. I recently acquired a Sparklets London D and I the cap is stuck and will not come off. Any ideas on how to free it up? I currently have it soaking in some PB blaster. Not sure if it’s going to do any good


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 25, 2020)

These can be super tough to get off...good luck!


----------



## sandchip (Jun 25, 2020)

If Blaster don't work, I don't know what will, considering you can't use heat, etc.


----------



## magnolialynn (Jun 25, 2020)

sandchip said:


> you can't use heat, etc.


Why can I not use heat?


----------



## magnolialynn (Jun 25, 2020)

Got it! Simply held the head in boiling water for 30 seconds and twisted it off with vice grips and some pvc for leverage.


----------



## sandchip (Jun 26, 2020)

Antique glass and rapid or uneven temperature changes don't go together and can cause cracks or breakage.  Glad you dodged that bullet.


----------



## Wildcat Wrangling Kat (Apr 26, 2021)

I would have tried WD40, but what do I know?! I am here to learn.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (Apr 26, 2021)

magnolialynn said:


> Hello all. I recently acquired a Sparklets London D and I the cap is stuck and will not come off. Any ideas on how to free it up? I currently have it soaking in some PB blaster. Not sure if it’s going to do any good


Try lightly hitting the cap along a destination or counters edge. An old newfie remedy! Hit on every spot around the cap but not hard enough to break it. Hope this works!


----------



## Newfie treasure hunter (Apr 26, 2021)

Newfie treasure hunter said:


> Try lightly hitting the cap along a destination or counters edge. An old newfie remedy! Hit on every spot around the cap but not hard enough to break it. Hope this works!


*I meant desk


----------



## Dogo (Apr 26, 2021)

Heating works, but you have to be very careful to only heat the metal and don't let the heat get through to the glass.  Glad you got away with it this time.  Seltzer bottles are more forgiving than thinner glass.


----------

